# RBR Fantasy Tour de France



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It's time for the main act folks!

Velogames.com
League Name:	RBR Fantasy TdF
League Code: 22103852

You know the drill. Let's see who has the chops to pick the winning team this year (Kram, I'm looking your way...)


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna give it a shot. I skipped the Tour de Suisse to recuperate, so I should be on form.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Hopefully I won't be "burned out" from my classics and TdS efforts
And...I'm in.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll see if I can keep my 2nd to *last* spot going :thumbsup:


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

team Feelmore is in


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Kram said:


> Hopefully I won't be "burned out" from my classics and TdS efforts
> And...I'm in.


How are you in twice?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

zoncolan is in


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Dougies Dashers are in.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

looking for another top 10...


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team T-Rex is in.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

whoa. 30 for Contador.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Gripped said:


> How are you in twice?


 Must be a glitch. It did that for the TdS for one team. Trust me, 1 team is all I need
http://velogames.com/tdf11leaguescores.php?league=22103852


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

culdeus said:


> whoa. 30 for Contador.


 Some items are worth the extra $$, IMHO. Get what you pay for, etc etc. FWIW-I don't ever remember anyone (including LA) getting such a high value.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kram said:


> Some items are worth the extra $$, IMHO. Get what you pay for, etc etc. FWIW-I don't ever remember anyone (including LA) getting such a high value.


will the velogames adjust the scoring once Contador is suspended and loses the GC position and potential stage wins?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

well....not feeling super happy with my picks this year...let's see how it goes!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

55x11 said:


> will the velogames adjust the scoring once Contador is suspended and loses the GC position and potential stage wins?


No. Any points earned stays with the rider until they are kicked out. When the Chicken was kicked out late in the race the points earned up to the time trial were allowed. 

So if Conty is kicked halfway into the tour he'll get points for whatever he rides.

I passed on DiLuca one year figuring for sure he wouldn't ride the whole way, he got busted and STILL rode the whole thing. :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Just FYI if you take Contador, Cavendish, and Fabian you will have just 14 points to pass around over the minimum rider in the remaining 6 categories.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

In again with Pie in the Sky Racing. I'll be cycling in Austria during the first week so I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

In! With an astonishing amount of American riders. And a big Gesink vs. VdB dilemma.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Redemption is at hand!*

Faded to Fifth in the Giro, but my new team "Red Hot Dogs and Cold Beer" will lead me to the Podium Promised Land! (atleast that's the plan)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

culdeus said:


> Just FYI if you take Contador, Cavendish, and Fabian you will have just 14 points to pass around over the minimum rider in the remaining 6 categories.


This is why I didn't take all 3. I decided who was most important to me. No I am not divulging that right now.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Kram said:


> This is why I didn't take all 3. I decided who was most important to me. No I am not divulging that right now.


No need to divulge - I have x-ray eyes. :yikes:

Nice choices. I also have tentatively picked two guys from the same team as you, one of which is the same guy - your number six is my my wildcard.

How do I do it, you ask? :hand:

.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

redlizard said:


> No need to divulge - I have x-ray eyes. :yikes:
> 
> Nice choices. I also have tentatively picked two guys from the same team as you, one of which is the same guy - your number six is my my wildcard.
> 
> ...


Hacker!

*look at mine and tell me what you think* er that sounded like a pick up line at the Y


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

penn_rider said:


> Hacker!
> 
> *look at mine and tell me what you think* er that sounded like a pick up line at the Y


Not hacking.

Ok, later tonight - I'm at boxing matchees right now.

PM them to you or post them for all to see?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

redlizard said:


> Ok, later tonight - I'm at the Olympic trials boxing championships right now.
> 
> PM them to you or post them for all to see?



Secret of course... haha... 

Looks like a helluva time at the trials.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like a big group so far...Chances are I'll secure my 2nd to last finishing again since I can't leave my team alone and look at changing it once or twice a day :mad2:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'll see if I can keep my 2nd to *last* spot going :thumbsup:


Don't worry; I'll be the lanterne rouge.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

So I had been under the impression Horner was going to be Shack's GC guy, but velogames has him as a domestique. What's up with that?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> So I had been under the impression Horner was going to be Shack's GC guy, but velogames has him as a domestique. What's up with that?


The reality is they don't have a lead guy...so I'm guessing Velogames chose who they thought would finish highest out of the group.

Basically Radio Shack is going with a 4 pronged attack of: Leipheimer, Horner, Kloden and Brajkovic...so no real team leader, but a lot of good riders.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

In with thuderthighs.

I continue to not get Contador, but I did bite the bullet and grab Cavendish. Maybe he'll win green this year. 

A lot less riders worth two points this year - a lot of four point guys, which complicated things a bit.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

redlizard said:


> No need to divulge - I have x-ray eyes. :yikes:
> 
> Nice choices. I also have tentatively picked two guys from the same team as you, one of which is the same guy - your number six is my my wildcard.
> 
> ...


HTH?? Anyway, pm me with the details puleez. I just re-arranged my roster. Going "unconventional" again.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Kram said:


> HTH?? Anyway, pm me with the details puleez. I just re-arranged my roster. Going "unconventional" again.


I can't see anything anymore. I was peeking in through a window that George left open, but apparently he got wind of it and closed it up. It was fun being a voyeur/peeping tom for a while. :blush2:

I've mostly revised my roster, too, but have kept my RS wildcard. Will probably turn it upsided down once more before the deadline.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I need the race to start so I can quit thinking about changing my lineup for the 4th time.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. 44 entries makes this the largest leave in RBR history. 

Awesome. Two days to go!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm in. Not confident with my picks, but this should be fun none-the-less.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I'm not confident either. i've changed 5 times. Set up a good team without contador or Cavendish. Then moved everyone around so i could get contador and Cavendish. But oh well. Should be fun.

I really wish you only had to get one all arounder. Even for Vandevelde its 10 points. To get all arounders you kind of have to get less than amazing climbers or domestiques. Would like to get Chavanel. 2 stage wins last year, and i think he really wants at least one more in the national championship jersey.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in. First time, so be gentle. Team Lucas reporting for duty.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. I just made another change. I'm kinda OCD about these things.....


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

2hairyknees can't lose, unless none of my 2 and 4 pointers don't find their way onto the podium a few times.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

it's my first time. Never used Velogames before and accidentally added 2 teams. Oh well they are the exact same. I'm dumb. ha ha


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm in, after somehow starting my own league I figured it out and got signed in.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I am now *officially* done f*cking with my roster.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Team Vagabond, standing by.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in with Pack Fodder again. Shooting for another strong mid to back of the pack finish!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

gh1 said:


> I need the race to start so I can quit thinking about changing my lineup for the 4th time.


4th time? I've lost count....:idea:


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Kram said:


> I am now *officially* done f*cking with my roster.


Last day to screw with my team. Since nothing has worked in the Giro and TdS, why should I have expectations now?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm taking my Tour of Switzerland approach. No one >20 points and no one < 6 points.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a little help....


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Kram said:


> I'm taking my Tour of Switzerland approach. No one >20 points and no one < 6 points.


I spent some points on Andy. Otherwise, I spread them around on middle points guys.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kram said:


> 4th time? I've lost count....:idea:


Sadly, I will admit that I had a spreadsheet so I could try several different combinations without changing my lineup quite as much. So that would be 4 velogames changes, about 8 different spreadsheet combinations. I gotta get a life.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Being in the lead after the first stage should justify the existence of my team...

My team has two riders who didn't get any points today. My Tour de Suisse team had four at the end of the race. At least that won't happen again.


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

Team Schleckanical is way down at 47 right now. I'm optimistic though.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bah, was dicking around and didn't realize it'd change my entry team.


I'm probably screwed..


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

gh1 said:


> I gotta get a life.


^^This^^


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Same,, I mean, each year I think I have a good team only to be left disappointed when points are dolled out. I can't take another year of this....


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Geez. 62 points on the first stage is gonna be hard to come back from. Almost the whole team was behind that crash.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I think I got exactly zero points today. HAD Tyler on my team and Rojas and at the last minute changed to Alle'jet and Ben Swift:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

My team is putting up numbers, albeit small ones. I need a couple stage wins and I'll be in good shape. I'm thinking others are going to be in better shape though.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ima droppin like a rock....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugh. Still dropping, but I'm staunching the bleeding a bit with VDB and Gilbert. I'm expecting a few more points in the next couple days, but it'll really be down to the mountains.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

When we hit the mountains, I'm screwed. Fun to be in the lead so far though! Y'all are gettin' chicked!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

CRAP!!!! One of my climbers just abandoned. All I got out of him was 10 lousy points.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Holding on to first place again. My team has excelled this first week, hopefully they'll keep doing well going into the mountains.


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

I keep on thinking it can only get better, but then it gets worse. Flat stages are killing me.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

editedforsafety said:


> I keep on thinking it can only get better, but then it gets worse. Flat stages are killing me.


They're killing the riders, too. Wiggins now crashed out, and Horner finished in pain, I understand. I have read that the sprinters are upset that there are fewer sprint stages than in years past. Maybe to keep it safer is a good reason to have fewer sprint stages. Maybe they should just do away with flat stages other than to have the first 25 km flat, with the sprint before the first climb.


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

These flat stages are just boring. I want to see people fighting for the stage win that actually have a chance at winning the whole thing.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I'm starting to think about the Tour same way I think about the NFL--too damn dangerous to continue.

Anyway, I wish a quick recovery to Wiggins, Brajkovic, Horner, and van den Broek, all of whom I had on my team. I have Contador, too, and he's been down three times already. I don't think I could have done worse if I tried.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder if someone has a team that hasn't been affected by the number of GC contenders that have withdrawn from the race?


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I have been quite fortunate with my fantasy tour team (although i did have horner).


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

After several days enjoying the top spot, I've been ousted. Man, I didn't know Thor would be so strong this Tour.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I feel the same way. i wasn't at the top. B ut i was 7th but I fell back to 10th. I now realize that not picking someone who has won at least one stage in all of the past 6 tours might have been a mistake.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I was bad luck for my team. I think I have one rider who hasn't went down, and like 4 have abandoned.


----------



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

*A long last week!*

I can't believe Thor's strong week and then voekler too....I thought all these Cavendish wins were really going to short cicuit my team. I've got my fingers crossed for the the flat tires....I hope we can pull it out! It sure makes follwing the races more fun, I care about the other finishers not just the winner on each stage...each position counts now...


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I finished on the third step of the podium, well behind the winner. Not bad given Janez Brajkovic's crash and retirement.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

Well done. 

I managed 6th. 
Really thought Horner would be more profitable. 

Gambled on DiGregorio and lost that. 

I debated between Roy and Kadri for a 2 pointer. I made the wrong choice. 

All things considered I am happy with my choices and with 6th.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

dougydee said:


> Well I finished on the third step of the podium, well behind the winner. Not bad given Janez Brajkovic's crash and retirement.


I was just behind you in fourth. I fared well even though I had Horner who crashed out, Gesink who crashed and never really recovered, and Roche who just didn't bring his A game, apparently. The rest of my team did as expected or better.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I sucked the place up with a solid 52nd place.:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
Didn't help me that Horner DNFed, I picked absolutely the wrong sprinter(s), and chose the wrong GC guys. Gilbert was my only good choice. On to the Vuelta!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

52nd? I'd have killed to get that high. But it's hard when you choose Wiggins, van den Broek, Horner, and Brajkovik, and you try to suck up assist points with Muravyev, who didn't have anyone to assist.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

2nd this time around. This Tour was tough, with crashes taking out a lot of riders. Losing Van de Broeck and Horner cost me and bunches of others a fair amount of points. Evans, Schleck, Rojas and Gilbert were really all my team was, but it was enough to carry it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My main team sucked (47th)...as usual, but my back up team (backofthebus) did well at 10th.

Both of them had three riders lost to crashes, which hurt them both and made my back up teams 10th place finish a bit more impressive.

At least I wasn't 2nd to last like I have been the last two race sessions this season


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Not bad for my first try at this. Think I came in 23rd overall with RBR, but was hanging in the top ten until the last stages of the race. Think I broke the top 20 in the other league I entered (CX Magazine). I went with dark horses for the GC spots and more powerhouses in the discipline specific categories and support functions. I guess it also helped that I only lost VDB and picked guys like Gilbert and Thor.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

What MIGHT have been. I HAD Evans, Rojas, and was toying with putting Voekler on my team. Instead I chose Levi, Swift, and Pettachi. Ugghhh.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

20th place! Ugh - perhaps better luck in VdE? Naah, prob not.


----------

